# Do I need a surface grinder?



## 8mpg (Nov 8, 2018)

Well, theres an opportunity to pick up an Okamoto surface grinder for pretty darn cheap. Im going to look at it Moday. Its the same place I bought my lathe. Im new into machining and not sure if I can/will use a surface grinder, but it seems like a deal. Here is a pic and it should be under $500. Any thoughts?


----------



## rgray (Nov 8, 2018)

Very handy machine to have. Definitely pick it up if you have the room. Looks like a good one.
I have found lots of uses for one. There are plenty of attachments that would be nice to have so ask about  tooling etc for it also.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Nov 8, 2018)

If I could buy a Okamota grinder that size for $500.00 I would buy it.    I like to grind things and it would be real handy for grinding my cast iron straightedges.   Make sure it has a magnetic chuck with it.  It us useless with out one.  You can buy them, but one that size new would be 2000.00 I bet.   Bet sure to get the hydraulic and coolant tanks too.   Grab all the grinding wheels, wheel flanges and diamond dressers they have.


----------



## 8mpg (Nov 8, 2018)

Thats the problem. All the people that work there have no idea how these machines work. LOL.. they say the "old timers" have all left and all they run in CNC now a days.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Nov 8, 2018)

They are easy to run, if everything is there.    Go to You Tube and search Okamota Grinder NYC CNC and john sanders has a good one on them.


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 8, 2018)

I’d be all over it. Okamota’s are well built machines. On the top end of grinders. Since I’ve gotten a SG that’s the only finish I like now.  Very useful tool to have if you have the room. You can sell it for more than 500 probably double that with a little cleanup.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 8, 2018)

I'd buy nearly every machine that I had room for, problem is, I have no more room ---


----------



## Cooter Brown (Nov 8, 2018)

BUY IT NOW BEFORE IT GETS AWAY!!!


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 8, 2018)

Buy it or else!

By "or else" I mean, if you don't buy it, you'll probably regret it for years to come...


----------



## Cooter Brown (Nov 8, 2018)

Jump on it right now


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 8, 2018)

if you intend to do any precision work, a surface grinder is going to be a friend to you.
if you don't have 3 phase power, be ready to spend some money getting around that problem
you can make an RPC, or you can use a VFD to make 3 phase power for operating the grinder too

but get it if you have any interest, the size is great and the potential is limitless


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 8, 2018)

Make sure you look it over really well before buying it. $500 seems way to cheap for a machine of that size.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Nov 8, 2018)

If you buy it and move it.  put a 4 x 4  and some 2 x 4 (so wheel doesn't hit on the chuck and rest the spindle head on the wood.  This will help hold everything together.   Crank saddle back as close to the column too beforehand.


----------



## 8mpg (Nov 8, 2018)

Dan - they are just getting rid of all their manual equipment. Its been sitting for years. 

Richard - thank you for the advice.


----------



## MarkM (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh yea!  That s a gift at that price.  They are such a great tool for finish and accuracy and open alot of doors for you with tooling.   So nice to be able modify your tools with the utmost accuracy even as simple as a back rake to a lathe tool for example.  
I feel a surface grinder is staple machine like a lathe and a mill.  Really at 500$ and probably in good shape.  Grab it!


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 8, 2018)

A good working surface grinder for 500 bucks is a deal.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 8, 2018)

''Do I need a surface grinder?''  If you don't have a surface grinder, then, YES, you need a surface grinder.  

That looks like a deal.


----------



## NortonDommi (Nov 8, 2018)

Where is this magical place that has such wonders at such prices?


----------



## dulltool17 (Nov 8, 2018)

NCjeeper said:


> A good working surface grinder for 500 bucks is a deal.



More like a steal..


----------



## Jubil (Nov 8, 2018)

Looks like a really good deal. Might check voltage though. If it's 230 volt, no problem. If it's 440/480 (used a lot in industrial shops) that could be a problem. Most electric motors can be rewired for voltage. If I remember correctly sometimes the switch gear is not convertible. I am not an electrician by no means, but I'm sure someone on here can help.
By the way, YES you need a surface grinder. It's a tool. You can make small pieces out of bigger ones. 
Chuck


----------



## Cooter Brown (Nov 8, 2018)

Where is it at? If you're not going buy it then I'm heading down to Texas.....


----------



## Doubleeboy (Nov 8, 2018)

If you get that machine be aware that it is most likely a roller way machine.  You can ruin those very spendy bearings by moving machine if you do not block table up with plastic spacers first.  Its easy to do, but most folks don't know or care to do so.  In good shape that machine is worth many thousands of dollars, don't screw it up with a poor moving plan.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 8, 2018)

Doubleeboy said:


> If you get that machine be aware that it is most likely a roller way machine.  You can ruin those very spendy bearings by moving machine if you do not block table up with plastic spacers first.  Its easy to do, but most folks don't know or care to do so.  In good shape that machine is worth many thousands of dollars, don't screw it up with a poor moving plan.


Good advice.  Also block up the spindle and back off the lead screw pressure before moving it, to keep the lead screw from being damaged.  It is often a simple matter to lift the table off the machine and transport it separately.  The table is often not secured to the base at all, just gravity holding it there.  If you don't do these things, the machine can be ruined as doubleeboy says.  The table might also be somewhere along the side of the road you drove to bring it home.  Understand how it works, ponder what can go wrong with it, and make appropriate plans to get it home in one piece, undamaged.


----------



## 8mpg (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks for the advice guys. I dunno where I read this thing only weighed 1500lbs but I just found out its 5,000lbs. Im going to have to find a rigger if I get this thing. They don't have a forklift big enough to lift it.  I'll let all of you guys know about the equipment that's for sale as soon as I figure out what all Im buying. Pricing is good to clear out their shop for more CNC.

I may buy their Cincinati Monoset Tool grinder too


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 8, 2018)

Wow sure doesn't look like 5000 pounds of metal there.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 9, 2018)

That looks like about a 12 x 36 grinder, so yeah, I could see 5000 lbs there.  My 6 x 18 DoAll is pushing about 3500.


----------



## emtor (Nov 9, 2018)

-Why do you even ask? -Go get it!


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 9, 2018)

*need* (v): To require in order to survive, sleep at night, look oneself in the eye while shaving, show up one's peers, or just because.

yup, sounds like you need it


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 9, 2018)

JimDawson said:


> That looks like about a 12 x 36 grinder, so yeah, I could see 5000 lbs there.  My 6 x 18 DoAll is pushing about 3500.



Yea, that's why I was saying to check it out thoroughly because $500 is imo to cheap for a grinder of that stature.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 9, 2018)

even at $2000 it would be a gift.  very well worth the rigging cost.


----------



## 8mpg (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks for the support. Makes me feel even better about probably buying the thing. Its a 12x24 surface grinder.


----------



## 8mpg (Nov 12, 2018)

Well, if I went to look at it and its leaking some. Id assume its fixable. The problem is, is moving it now. I called a local mover and they wanted $1200 to move it 10 miles!

Any ideas?


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 12, 2018)

8mpg said:


> Well, if I went to look at it and its leaking some. Id assume its fixable. The problem is, is moving it now. I called a local mover and they wanted $1200 to move it 10 miles!
> 
> Any ideas?


Check with automotive towing service companies.  They often do that sort of work, and charge a LOT less!


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 12, 2018)

Good riggers and machinery movers are worth their weight in gold.  Others not so much.  Moving a surface grinder can be a bit tricky, they are top heavy and there are not many places you can grab onto them from the top.  Normally have to lift from the bottom.  We moved a 2500 lb surface grinder just last week, and was able to lift from the top using straps, but it depends on the design of the grinder.

Your option is to rent a forklift, about 8000-10,000 lb, ($300?).  Depending on the layout of the shop you may have to move the machine on skates to get it near a door where you can get to it with a forklift.  This means moving the forklift for load & unload.  If you have a tow vehicle that will handle it then you're in good shape, if not then you'll have to rely on the rental company to move the forklift.

If you can coordinate with the seller and move the grinder when they are bringing in their new equipment, then the riggers will already be on-site so no mobilization costs and you could probably get them to load out the grinder for a nominal fee.  Then all you have to worry about is unloading when you get it to your shop.

Using a drop deck trailer is always a good idea, I have moved a lot of machinery on those.  Getting a top heavy machine up and down the ramp can be a bit tricky.  The ramp is shallow, but it is still a ramp.  Ratchet pullers on front & back to control the machine is mandatory.

This picture shows the ramp a bit off of the floor due to the steep slope of the driveway, normally they will come down flush.



I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 12, 2018)

I moved my 2200lb surface grinder by myself.  it can be done with patience, but above all, patience! (and care)

If they can put it into the back of a trailer for you, all the better.  Many places will rent you a 2 ton gantry crane, which will allow you to both load and unload your purchase.  We offloaded mine onto 1.125" solid bars and use them as rollers to move my SG into place.  My total cost of moving mine 875 miles was gas cost and using my gantry crane.

We have a Memorial Service company with a boom crane that moonlights as a machinery mover.  here they'd charge you $250.
People who move safes have the right equipment to move a SG, but not necessarily the expertise.

There should be lifting points on the right and left sides of the machine.  Otherwise it will need a good pry bar and blocking to put it onto a pallet jack to roll it out to your trailer.  Still you will need to lift it somehow, hence the gantry crane.

Sorry I'm not closer or I'd do it for gas.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Nov 12, 2018)

If you can get it on a pallet jack you can have it loaded on to a flatbed tow truck and then have the tow truck set it in your driveway....


----------



## Tim9 (Nov 12, 2018)

Jack it up a couple inches at a time and strap 2 - 4x4's under it. Strap tight with ratchet straps and then jack up a couple inches to slide 1" pipe under it. Piece of cake after that. 
  I'd be all over that if it was close to me.


----------



## 8mpg (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I went ahead and built a toe jack today. My plan is to toe jack it up and  slowly stack 2x4s under it until a pallet jack can get under it. Use a couple 4x4s and a 2x4s to make a make shift pallet specifically for it. I will check into a flat bed service as they can winch it on the pallet jack. My pallet jack is rated for 4500lbs but its a harbor freight one. I think I'll probably rent a 5500lb pallet jack.

Here is the toe jack I built and below is the "pallet" I built to move the mill. Im thinking doing the same thing should work:


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 12, 2018)

Clever lil' toe jack you got there


----------



## rgray (Nov 13, 2018)

8mpg said:


> Here is the toe jack I built



Looks like the one I built when I got my cnc lathe. Mine wasn't strong enough to not bend , but it got the job done.
Course the lathe was 10,000 lbs.
Might want to gusset that top corner if it's not already. That's where mine would bend.


----------



## 8mpg (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. I dont think I'll be able to do it before we try and get the grinder. We are headed out tomorrow morning to pick it up. I did stop by today though and try to get measurements and a sense of attack angle. Tried out the toe jack and it worked like a champ.

With any luck, it will be back in my shop tomorrow morning. The only concern is the Harbor Freight pallet jack. Its technically rated for 5,000lbs. Im hoping the surface grinder without the coolant tank and pump is closer to 4700.


----------



## 8mpg (Nov 14, 2018)

Well...its home. Everything went great. Pallet jack was more than enough to move it. Made a mini custom pallet to set it on










Ended up paying $350 for it. I put in an offer on their Cincinnati Monoset grinder. They only have a couple collets which really worries me. We will see if they accept the offer or not.


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 14, 2018)

Congrats on the successful move. Great addition to a very nice space you have there. Cheers, Mike


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 14, 2018)

You have chosen wisely!


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 14, 2018)

He shoots, he scores!


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 14, 2018)

congrats on the great find!  and on the move!


----------



## Cooter Brown (Nov 14, 2018)

How did you end up getting it back home??


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 14, 2018)

That is a very nice machine.  Hope is has no major problems.  Even at that it is still worth the money you paid for it.  When you get it humming again, it will turn out beautiful work.


----------



## 8mpg (Nov 14, 2018)

Cooter Brown said:


> How did you end up getting it back home??


The toe jack jacked it up to get 4x4s under the corners. Slid the pallet jack in to find the best center we could (pallet jack is 27" wide, the grinder is 36" deep). Jacked it up. Swapped out the 4x4 blocks to the 4x4s with 1x4s in the pics and made the "pallet".  Loaded it up on the hydraulic drop trailer with the pallet jack. 

Here is a pic of the mighty golf cart with the trailer we rented. 




The Cincinnati also came home today. Now I need to find collets.


----------

